# Problème de synchronisation iCloud iPhone



## Nikolinio (15 Août 2018)

Bonjour,
C'est une question fréquente sur ce forum mais je n'ai pas encore trouvé ma réponse..
Les récents contacts de mon iPhone ne se synchronise plus avec mon iCloud. Pourtant les réglages semble correcte mais le problème persiste.
Comment dois-je faire pour que sur mon iCloud ai une mise à jour de mes contacts svp?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Août 2018)

Dans "Réglages > Identifiant Apple > iCloud", Contacts est-il bien coché ?


----------



## Nikolinio (15 Août 2018)

oui. Sur mon iPhone et mon mac également.


----------



## Nikolinio (16 Août 2018)

Nikolinio a dit:


> oui. Sur mon iPhone et mon mac également.



Je me suis même déconnecté de mon iCloud 24hr pour espérer une mise à jour. J'ai vérifier pour la énième fois les réglages dans mon téléphone et sur mon PC mais rien y fait. C'est comme si la dernière synchro  avait eu lieu il y a 3ans^^ 
Je ne sais plus quoi faire :-(


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Août 2018)

As-tu bien tes autres applications qui se synchronisent via iCloud ?
As-tu de la marge avec ton quota actuel ?


----------



## Nikolinio (16 Août 2018)

Non, les autres appli ne ce synchronisent pas et je suis bien loin des 5GO gratuit, j'utilise 2,1GO.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Août 2018)

Donc ça semble plutôt être iCloud qui ne fonctionne pas sur ton iPhone.
Réglage > "ton nom" > iCloud : vérifie que les apps utilisant iCloud sont bien cochée
Réglage > "ton nom" > Mot de passe et sécurité : vérifie qu'il n'y a pas d'erreur avec ton mot de passe


----------



## Nikolinio (16 Août 2018)

les apps sont bien cochés et mon mdr est correct puisque l'iphone est bien connecté au cloud.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Août 2018)

On ne sait jamais lorsqu'on change son mot de passe 
En tout cas, je n'ai pas d'autres idées ...


----------



## Nikolinio (17 Août 2018)

Comment puis-je savoir si tout est bien connecté?


----------



## Nikolinio (18 Août 2018)

Tout me parait connecté puisque lorsque je me connecte à mon iCloud, que je vais dans "réglage", apparait mon iPhone et mon macbook en appareil connecté.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Août 2018)

Tu peux tester de te connecter à iCloud via ton navigateur : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204174
Ensuite, tu peux aller sur l'application Contacts et regarder si tu les y retrouve bien (lien direct : https://www.icloud.com/#contacts)


----------



## Nikolinio (20 Août 2018)

C'est avec ce lien que je me connecte et que je constate toujours qu'a ce jour mes contacts ne sont pas bien synchronisé. Toujours rien.


----------

